# Hard chrome city! 3 of a kind! - Just got slide back!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got my slide back today...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No one else thinks this is too kewl?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

They,re purty I guess ,but what is the doodad in between the rear sight and ejection port??


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

I believe the silver slider looks cool. I wanted one for HK compact with a silver slider  but list goes longer and i can't buy everything at once


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> They,re purty I guess ,but what is the doodad in between the rear sight and ejection port??


That is the decocker - this design of gun has it.


----------

